# Guava Acres Kidding Schedule 2015



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I picked up two bottles of CD&T vaccine today. When do I give that? I have due dates on all but one doe.

Paprika, mixed breed medium large doe bred to same, due???? Kid is huge and moving a lot, ligs been gone for a over a week. Lost some mucas 2 weeks or so ago... So I have no idea.

Cloud, Saanen bred to mini saanen due 2/6 or 2/26
Nacho, med feral bred to mini saanen, Large breed 2/18 Small breed 2/13
Breezy, med mix bred to mini saanen, Large breed 2/20 Small breed 2/15
Ballerine, mini saanen bred to mini saanen, Large breed 2/22 Small breed 2/17
Sita, med feral bred to mini saanen, Large breed 3/2 Small breed 2/25

I have two due dates because many of these are mixed breeds, half standard and half mini... so I don't know which dates to go off of!

I cannot wait to see Clouds kids, she's HUGE so I'm actually hoping she's due 2/6. I saw her go into "heat" on 2/26 but I never saw the buck mount her, she would call and flag and as soon as he tried she would take one step forward.... LOL TART!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Paprika is so thin and so dropped that I decided to move her into the kidding pen. She's by herself and doesn't seem to mind, she's got all the hay she can eat. She's been getting chased from the food. So here's hoping this gives her the energy she needs to kids and then I can work on getting some weight on her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You give CDT about 30 days prior to kidding.

Yes, Paprika does look thin. Good you moved her. 

Good luck with all your kidding!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Since i've never given it before do I do a follow up?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, 3 weeks later.


----------



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Man I'm freaking out because kidding is so far away yet I have to do stuff soon!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I gave my babies their first at 21 days , then booster at 21 days later….if that helps


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woops , didn't see your post Karen


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , i wouldn't separated her too. Boy that girl Paprika is soooooo pretty !!!
I can't wait to see her babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't wait to see Cloud's babies either , I LOVE the all white babies


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well Bonnies two girl kids just went home. Now I'm going to milk Bonnie and build up my milk stores again.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So I'll give Paprika her first dose tonight and again in 21 days, it's okay while she's feeding kids right? I figure everyone is less than 2 months from kidding so I can do all the doses now and then again in 21 days. And then the kids when they are 21 days and then again 21 days later? WHEW I better set alarms on my clock since all my kids are being born a few days apart. hahahahaha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes .^^ I misread thinking you wanted to vax the does before kidding.
Im not totally sure on boostering them , i don't know if that would be a lot for the babies inside……wait till someone comes on and verifies this Dayna , just to be on the safe side. Yes , the babies are 21 days then again in 21 days.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah I'm not sure about doing the vaccine and then the booster on the does, but yes I do want to vaccinate them if possible and get them totally up to date on that and keep it up. I'm paranoid now about it even though we've never had a problem. But as soon as I assume I won't... I will!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know……I just assumed they were vaccinated already and you just wanted to do the one shot a month before the babies are due…
Just wait to see what someone else says...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

A shot of Paprika from today! Her udder is twice as full now. I hope to see babies soon.

At first I got excited and thought she had amber colored goo on her fur around her butt..... then I realized she layed in some papaya... hahahahaha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you give her the VAX yet ?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

No not yet, I'm not sure how I want to do it so I might just vax when the kids are born.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The baby would benefit more IMO if you gave the tax now and again in 3 weeks.
You can always re vaccinate Paprika again after the kids are weaned….
Just a thought…


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> The baby would benefit more IMO if you gave the tax now and again in 3 weeks.
> You can always re vaccinate Paprika again after the kids are weaned&#8230;.
> Just a thought&#8230;


I'm really nervous. I gave her an oral dose of a med I was supposed to inject so I don't really want to tax her anymore.

I almost killed snug bug because I didn't realize I wasn't supposed to give it orally....

So I think I'm going to hold off on injecting her till after she kids. Could be any day, just saw the other does from her same farm all just kidded.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I understand  Everything will be fine , don't worry  Cant wait to see her babies , she is such a pretty girl ! I love her looks


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Paprika is pushing. Cross fingers for a healthy kid and mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I had to pull her. That was so scary. It was just her nose and nothing else for the longest time. So I started pulling with contractions after her working for over a half hour to push her out. I got the head clear and hoped she would be able to get her out the rest of the way herself. She wasn't able to, so I pulled her the rest of the way, working with contractions.

Any advice for aftercare for Paprika after having a baby pulled? She's a pretty good sized kid, I'll get a weight on her after Paprika bonds a bit more. She was scared of her at first.










I don't think there are anymore in there, but in a few minutes of allowing Paprika to rest, I'll go check.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get B Complex in her. After the placenta is passed, I would give her Banamine.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Usually if you have to go in a course of pen would be good. But some don't give it and the doe was fine. If she is swollen back there you can put some prep h on her. That will help her a lot. 
And Banamine if needed. If you see her having trouble laying down she's probably sore. 
I have a doe who got really sore and torn and the prep h helped very much along with the Banamine. 
A vinagar and warm water bath back there. 
And of course some warm water and molasses for a nice warm treat. 
Congrats Paprika and Dayna


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Good advice and congrats on the big baby girl.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows the baby ? Hows Paprika ?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are both doing a bit better today. I do really feel the baby was preemie. She has such weird soft hooves, her teeth are not all the way out. Just a few different things. I think she might be okay though. she doesn't want to walk as much, but when she does get up she goes over and nurses. Since her front feet are so soft I think they're hurting so she wants to kneel on her front knees. 

Paprika is licking her sniffing her and doing mom things, and allowing her to nurse so I think it's going to be okay.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So glad to hear mom is doing better with her. She could very well be a little bit premature, or just not fully 'cooked' like most babies


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Took some photos today of 4 of my 5 pregnant does. 

Cloud due 2/6 or 2/26 (I'm thinking 26)



















Mamma Nacho due 2/13-2/18



















Ballerine due 2/17-2/22



















And Nachosita (chachacha) came home on Monday from the farm that I work at and is due 2/25-3/2


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all such lovely girls! Cloud IMO looks like she'll wait until 2/26, but sometimes those girls can surprise us! 
How exciting, your going to have some close births, but hopefully they give you a couple of days break in between each kidding


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah I thought it would be fun to have all the kids playing together!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh shoot! Was I that off on my dates? Ballerine is not due till the 17-22 (small breed to large breed dates since she's a halfling)

She's got some goo, looks like the plug. Her udder is not fully full though. Still has some give. Thoughts? I saw the buck fall off her, but he was housed with them.... so is it possible she was bred sooner?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

They can loose their plug two weeks or more before kidding. Her bag is getting pretty full but I still bet you have a week or two.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Ballerine is not due yet. However she's walking around screaming and squatting.

I hope she's not losing her kid. She's a mini Saanen so she could be anywhere on the birthing spectrum. However the dates are the 17-22 of this month. It's too early. I put her in the milking room where it's more quiet with some hay. Maybe she was just stressed. Her udder is larger but not totally full yet.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you temp her yet ? Thats scary , i have no idea what could be wrong 
Maybe a UTI , idk...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Normal temp.  I think it could be pre labor.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nachos udder is as big as I've ever seen it. I'd not be surprised to wake up to kids. I'll keep an eye out when I wake up to use the bathroom. 



















I could not get a good udder pic, she kept scooting past me. haha But you can see in the second photo the bulge of the udder.

I did notice one side is larger than the other. It has me concerned. Her last freshening the udders were very symmetrical. One side is quite a bit larger than the other, but not hard and not hot. Is this a concern? I've never quite seen an uneven udder before freshening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wait and see at freshening if everything else seems ok. Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck1


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

One boy one girl


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

In honor of Presidents day we present to you Reagan (girl) and Jackson (boy).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks! They're up and bouncing already.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable  Congrats Dayna!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

See this makes me happy. Nacho was healthy getting pregnant, was bred to a healthy buck of my choosing. I took care of her health her entire pregnancy.

She had a quick labor, no drama, and healthy kids and a healthy Mom. WHEW.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Dayna , they are adorable  
Im so happy Nacho is doing well too 
Well done Nacho :flag:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Im pretty sure Ballerine will kid today!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's pretty ~ Yep , that udder's looking tight for sure ! Keep us posted 
Boy your a busy lady over there , lol..


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

We have a bit of goo. Nothing crazy but it's a long thin line hanging from her vulva! yahoooo!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Come on Ballerine


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Couple pushes, some ground pawing. Driving me NUTS! Come on girl.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You can do it Ballerina !!! Come on sweetheart !!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hope everything is going good. Can't wait to see babies! She has a nice udder.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dayna , hows Ballerine doing ? Hope all is well over there !


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I need help started a new thread


----------

